# Can this playback Bluray 1080p? (AMD Turion II Neo N40L / 1.5GHz)



## twicksisted (Jan 8, 2012)

Im lusting after a multi-use server, nas, htpc box to run in my cinema room and this looks like it fits the bill quite nicely as all i'd have to do is add a couple of large HDD's and a Bluray player.

Question is do you think this is powerful enough to play blurays or would I need to add a seperate dedicated pci-e gfgx card to it?

HP ProLiant Turion II N40L MicroServer - £100.. | ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 8, 2012)

if the onboard GFX support DXVA u should be fine, until u hit something running 10bit instead og 8bit when we could h264/x264 than u will be a little fucked bcs DXVA don't support 10bit as Nvidia Cuda does.


----------

